# Clicker training Dooby.



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm going to start training her properly soon. She's been with us a week now, so she's just about settled in. She's certainly not afraid of my hands any more. I've done a little bit with her, she'll follow the stick and ring the bell, but that's with only about five minutes training. We'll start properly in a couple of days I think. I'll try and get her to fetch next.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like she wont have any problems with it!  That's awesome she can already do a couple of little tricks.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck with the training


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

good luck with it all.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How cute, but what exactly is click traning, i've never quite understood it lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Clicker training is fantastic. You get a clicker from the pet shop, usually used for training dogs, so it might be in the dog section. Then you have to get your bird to respond to the clicks, the way you do that is to click and treat, click and treat, click and treat. I do it about a dozen times, so that they get the idea that when you click, they get a treat. I use millet, that is the only time they get millet, so they are willing to "work" for it. Once they get that idea, you can get a stick (I use the stalk of a millet spray) and gently, gently, slowly touch her beak with the stick, click and treat, touch, click and treat. Pretty soon, probably in about two or three goes, the bird will realise that if she touches the stick she gets a treat....and so it goes on, they touch the stick, you click and treat, then you can touch their beak gently with the bell, saying "Ring the bell" click and treat, again, pretty soon they get to know that when you say "Ring the bell" if they ring the bell, they get a treat. Gradually move the bell a little further away, about an inch or two from their face, they will reach for it and ring it. When they have done this straight off about ten times, then ask them again to ring the bell, but don't treat them, they will ring the bell a lot harder as if to say "Ok, I've rung the bell, where's my treat?" Give them a treat then, and then ONLY treat them when they ring the bell harder, again pretty soon, they realise that if they give the bell a good ring, they get a treat. It really is that simple. Birds are so quick to learn and they want to play so it's all very enjoyable and easy. I usually do it in five minute bursts, that way they don't get bored, I don't lose patience and we have fun. Lots and lots of praise is needed, lots of laughing and playing!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh I fully understand now, thankyou very much for taking the time to type that out.


----------

